# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Γιώργος Καγκελάρης

## Polyneikos

Νομίζω όλοι όσοι ασχολούνται με το αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding, γνωρίζουν τον *Γιώργο Καγκελάρη*.
Είναι από τους αθλητές που αγωνίζονται τουλάχιστον 15 χρόνια και με συνεχείς παρουσίες,πιστευω είναι από τους αγωνιστικούς  με τις περισσότερες συμμετοχές .






Πολλοί έχουν αναφέρει για τα αθλητικά του προσόντα, τα οποία ίσως και να μην τα εξάντλησε στο έπακρο, παρόλα αυτά νομίζω ότι απολάμβάνει της γενικής αποδοχής του κοινού και του αξίζει μια αναφορά-αφιέρωμα.

*
ΝABBA Hellas Mr Ακρόπολις 2003
*




*WABBA Kύπελλο 2003
*


*

WABBA Μr Eλλάς 2004*



*WABBA Kύπελλο 2005
*

----------


## Deathless

Καλος αθλητης,χαρα στο κουραγιο του να κατεβαινει σχεδον καθε χρονο για τοσα χρονια.
Θα προτιμουσα να τον εβλεπα να κατεβαινει ανα 2-3 χρονια κ να κανει μεγαλυτερα μπαμ στη σκηνη.
Ειναι γνωστο και οσοι τον εχουν δει απο κοντα τα πολυ καλα γεννετικα που εχει στα χερια

----------


## goldenera

Τρομερή εμπρόσθια πόζα πλάτης στη παραπάνω φωτό, μου θύμησε Dorian Yates. Πολύ καλός αθλητής,ευχαριστούμε Κωστή!

----------


## Undercover

Για τους γνωστες ο Καγκελαρης περα απο καλό παιδί, ζεί και αναπνέει για το bodybuilding.

----------

